# Strikeforce: Paul Daley vs Nick Diaz



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Will stick some down on Daley nearer the time!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn.. I really thought Daley would be a much bigger underdog


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Likewise, I was hoping to make more off of Daley. I'll chuck some on him closer to the fight also.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll be putting a large amount of credits on Paul. Still nice odds though.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Chucked 300k on Daley.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

How come there's no vbookie for the Mousasi-Kyle fight? Or dude hasn't got the time yet to add it here?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

I put all my credits on Paul Daley, hope his take down defense has improved.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

everything on diaz as always


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Will bet on this after UFC tonight


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

50K ON dIAZ. dALEY AIN'T GT NOTHIN'


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

How can Diaz win? ;D


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> How can Diaz win? ;D


via Submission, which he won't.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

5k on daley i hope he catches him and keeps it standing.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> via Submission, which he won't.


Again.. I'm asking how can Diaz win??


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Again.. I'm asking how can Diaz win??


With skill


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Betting what little I have on Daley. I think he could pull off the upset.


----------



## BJ Penn 101 (Jul 16, 2010)

2k on Diaz via RNC .


----------



## harshvardan143 (Apr 7, 2011)

i also think so.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

2k on Nick .


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Paul "Semtex" Daley!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

3 million on Diaz. The guy is an asshat but he is extremely talented and will win this fight over the overrated Daley. Semtex has not evolved as a fighter and lacks the overall skill needed to be champ.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> 3 million on Diaz. The guy is an asshat but he is extremely talented and will win this fight over the overrated Daley. Semtex has not evolved as a fighter and lacks the overall skill needed to be champ.







Diaz had brutal War with Smith.. 











Daley wasn't even touched..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

200k on Daley


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Daley takes it. He hits HARD. Not as hard as some journalists make out but he's definitely a KO puncher. Diaz tends to take some shots in his fights and I think Daley just hits way too hard for Diaz to try to eat his punches. If it goes to the ground it's obviously over but I think Daley will hit him and hurt him early enough to finish.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

If Diaz comes in with his hands low and stands in the pocket then forget about it. No way he beats Daley standing.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> If Diaz comes in with his hands low and stands in the pocket then forget about it. No way he beats Daley standing.


Absolutely No Way!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Nevermind the Bollocks.....

War Semtex.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> How can Diaz win? ;D


Are you serious?...diaz is the better striker, and better on the ground, he can win any way he chooses. diaz will absolutly frustrate semtex standing, look for diaz to land about 100 punches a round.

all in on diaz


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

50k on Daley's left hook.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I placed a bet on Daley since i like winning.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, awesome. Diaz by TKO at the end of 1.



> Round 1 - Referee "Big" John McCarthy in charge o the night's main event, and he keeps the two part at the final instructions. Diaz with his down and wide, and Daley opens with a low kick. Diaz already talking, and he holds out his chin. Daley lands a left hook, and Diaz on his knees bobbing and weaving. Daley lands a soccer kick to the body that looked dangerously close to the head. Pace settles back in after an early barrage from Daley. Diaz pushes forward with strikes and pushes Daley into the cage. Diaz lands several shots to the body and head, and he looks for a choke as Daley presses in and to the floor. Diaz briefly in guard, but Daley backs away. Diaz lands a stiff left on the feet, and the two go toe-to-toe. Diaz again pushes in against the cage. Daley looks a little wobbled, but he's firing dynamite, including some knees. Diaz walks forward with his hands down. A Daley hook lands flush, and Diaz hits the deck. Daley pushes in to finish. Diaz recovering underneath, but Daley flashed his trademark power, and it's real. Daley backs away, and Diaz stands.Less than a minute. More shots from both fighters, and Diaz stumbles backward, but Daley falls to the deck. He's hurt. Diaz pounces with just seconds left, and McCarthy stops it.
> Nick Diaz def. Paul Daley via TKO (strikes) - Round 1, 4:57.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23168/strikeforce-daley-vs-diaz-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> How can Diaz win? ;D



what happen bobby?....absolutly no way he can win right?, your boy daley just got owned by a far more skilled fighter.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> what happen bobby?....absolutly no way he can win right?, your boy daley just got owned by a far more skilled fighter.


I know nothing about MMA!!!


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I know nothing about MMA!!!


do you still think diaz wouldn't be a tough match-up for gsp?.....gsp would have to pick his poison, get knocked out or get subbed.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> do you still think diaz wouldn't be a tough match-up for gsp?.....gsp would have to pick his poison, get knocked out or get subbed.


to the very little knowledge which I might have left.. I would take a very shy guess that Nick would get completely manhandled.

but this is a prediction from myself, so you should really question it on sooo many levels..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I placed a bet on Daley since i like winning.


Who wants to kick my ass?


----------

